# White area on my dogs lower eyelid?? Help :(



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

I just noticed that my dog has a white area on her lower eye lid. It just appeared yesterday because it is not in any pictures I took of her a couple days ago. I'm wondering what you think it could be - trauma, cyst, stye? And if you think it requires a vet visit? We leave for a week vacation Saturday morning. Just want to make sure my baby is okay  thank you in advance!

Attached is a picture of her lower eyelid and my sleepy pup.

**just wanted to note that it does not seem to be bothering her at all.


----------



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Here's a better picture of it*

Better pic of it.. There actually 2. I'm leaning towards a stye myself.. Anyone else?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

It could be. I've had plenty of them, but not on my dogs.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Hard to tell with the picture....but you will want to rule out canine papilloma virus and if it is not - be sure to get a note from the vet that it is not CPV.

If you are boarding, some places will turn you away at the door if they see it (because it is highly contagious).....and that will not be a fun way to start your vacation.


----------



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

Shes coming with us actually. Scheduled a vet visit for tomorrow. Hope everythings simple


----------



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

& i looked up the CPV - They are not cauliflower like lesions. They are barely even raised. They look like a smudge in her "eyeliner" - ::fingers crossed::


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

hopefully it is just a little loss in pigment!! What a lucky pup to go on vacation with her peeps!  have a great time on vacation and yes ::fingers crossed:: for the vet report!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Hpertierra22 said:


> Shes coming with us actually. Scheduled a vet visit for tomorrow. Hope everythings simple


Good luck at the vet. Do you travel in an RV/TT or are you driving? We always take Tayla and our two prior girls on vacation. We have an RV and they have a familiar place to stay.


----------



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

No rv - just a jeep! This will be her first road trip over 3 hours.. Playing on the beach will be worth it though


----------



## Steelergirl75 (Jan 2, 2016)

*White pigment change.*

Hi! Did you ever find out what the white pigment change was?


----------



## Nikitab2 (Jul 11, 2020)

@hperterria22 any update about white spot on your dog eye? Yesterday I have seen the same white spot on my golden retriever right eye lower lid. Please let me know is this something serious or normal??


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Nikitab2 said:


> @hperterria22 any update about white spot on your dog eye? Yesterday I have seen the same white spot on my golden retriever right eye lower lid. Please let me know is this something serious or normal??


This is an old thread, the member who started it has not been on since 2013.

You can start a new thread if you wish.


----------



## Hpert22 (Jul 4, 2012)

This is the original poster! My pup was about 1 when this happened and she was just fine and the pigment actually came back. She lived a happy 7 years with us. We miss our sweet Lily girl so much <3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hpert22 said:


> This is the original poster! My pup was about 1 when this happened and she was just fine and the pigment actually came back. She lived a happy 7 years with us. We miss our sweet Lily girl so much <3


Check your messages, I sent you a PM


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 6, 2020)

Hpertierra22 said:


> I just noticed that my dog has a white area on her lower eye lid. It just appeared yesterday because it is not in any pictures I took of her a couple days ago. I'm wondering what you think it could be - trauma, cyst, stye? And if you think it requires a vet visit? We leave for a week vacation Saturday morning. Just want to make sure my baby is okay  thank you in advance!
> 
> Attached is a picture of her lower eyelid and my sleepy pup.
> 
> **just wanted to note that it does not seem to be bothering her at all.


Maybe your dog's vision is compromised. Some dogs suffer from it after a certain age. So you have to talk to your vet about it because it can be a reason for your dog to get blind.


----------



## Nikitab2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Hpert22 said:


> This is the original poster! My pup was about 1 when this happened and she was just fine and the pigment actually came back. She lived a happy 7 years with us. We miss our sweet Lily girl so much <3


Thank u so much for the update


----------

